# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  شرايط دقيق غيرحضوري خيلي مهم

## Kkk

سلام،من مدرسمم فرزانگانه خواهش مي كنم نصيحت نكنيد كه غير حضوري خوبه يا نه و بحث رو به حاشيه نبريد لطفا فقط شرايط دقيق غيرحضوري رو براي امسال بگيد و اگه كسي تونسته نره مدرسه لطفا كمك كنه و بگه چطوري

----------

